# Safari et site des impôts



## mOOnSlide (15 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Pour infos, si vous voulez faire votre déclaration d'impôts via Safari, ça ne fonctionne pas , le site n'est pas compatible Safari...raahhh les bougres 
Apparement on peut le faire avec firefox, qui lui serait compatible avec ce site 

Je test avec ce dernier, et je vous confirme ça !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2006)

On est au courant. Merci.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Mai 2006)

Ah....... l'année dernière, j'ai fais ma déclaration en ligne sur safari ça marchait impec...! Ils auraient changé entre-temps ??? 
T'es sûr que c'est pas plutôt un blem avec ton certificat éléctronique ?


----------



## rubren (15 Mai 2006)

Tout est dans ce thread.


----------



## mOOnSlide (15 Mai 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans ce thread.



Moi j'ai un Mac Intel, donc vu le lien que tu donnes, ça pose problème avec Safari et le site des impots... le bouton "signer" n'a aucun effet lorsque je clique dessus.
Je vais quand même tester avec firefox....

Si quelqu'un à un Mac Intel, et qu'il a réussit à faire sa déclaration je suis preneur de la solution


----------



## ntx (15 Mai 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Pour infos, si vous voulez faire votre déclaration d'impôts via Safari, ça ne fonctionne pas , le site n'est pas compatible Safari...raahhh les bougres
> Apparement on peut le faire avec firefox, qui lui serait compatible avec ce site
> ...


 :afraid: Mac PPC, Mac OSX et Safari 2, ça marche parfaitement, et ça marchait déjà l'année dernière.


----------



## kurut (15 Mai 2006)

Safari n'est compatible qu'à partir de la version 2.


----------



## mOOnSlide (15 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Mac PPC, Mac OSX et Safari 2, ça marche parfaitement, et ça marchait déjà l'année dernière.



Oui apparement( avec un Mac PPC ça fonctionne, mais pas avec un Mac intel ?!

Zarbi le truc...


----------



## kiks (15 Mai 2006)

Salut,

pareil pour moi.
Impossible de signer la déclaration avec un imac core duo et firefox 
Mais aucun soucis avec mon titanium sous osx tiger ppc et firefox.

Moi je pensais que ça provenait du fait que j'avais fais mon enregistrement sur le site avec mon powerbook l'année dernière et que du coup mes certificats n'étaient pas présent sur mon imac???


----------



## ntx (15 Mai 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Pour infos, si vous voulez faire votre déclaration d'impôts via Safari, ça ne fonctionne pas , le site n'est pas compatible Safari...raahhh les bougres
> Apparement on peut le faire avec firefox, qui lui serait compatible avec ce site





			
				mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Oui apparement( avec un Mac PPC ça fonctionne, mais pas avec un Mac intel ?!


Il faudrait donc est plus précis dans tes affirmations    Ca pourrait induire certaines personnes en erreur


----------



## mOOnSlide (15 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait donc est plus précis dans tes affirmations    Ca pourrait induire certaines personnes en erreur




Oui désolé, c'est pour cela que j'ai préciser sous Mac intel, par la suite  

J'me suis emballé


----------



## fantax (16 Mai 2006)

kiks a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Moi je pensais que ça provenait du fait que j'avais fais mon enregistrement sur le site avec mon powerbook l'année dernière et que du coup mes certificats n'étaient pas présent sur mon imac???



Moi aussi je pensais ça (oubliant que le pb pouvait venir dU MacIntel). J'ai envoyé un mail à la DGI qui m'a répondu ceci:

"Suite à votre message concernant les difficultés que vous nous avez 
signalées, nous vous apportons les éléments de réponse suivants.

Il est possible de sauvegarder le certificat. Pour ce faire il faut dans
un premier temps exporter le certificat et ensuite l'importer dans votre
navigateur.
Voici la procédure sous Internet explorer (si vous n'utilisez pas 
Internet Explorer comme navigateur, veuillez nous l'indiquer).

Pour exporter le certificat:
Il faut ouvrir le menu "Outils / Options Internet" du navigateur, puis 
se positionner sur l?onglet "Contenu"
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Certificats"
- Sélectionner le certificat à exporter : "Délivré par" contient MINEFI 
ou IAS1
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Exporter"
L?assistant d?exportation de certificat se lance.  
- Cliquer ensuite sur "Suivant"
- Vérifier que l?option "Oui, exporter la clé privée" soit activée.
- Puis cliquer sur "Suivant"
Laisser les options par défaut validées.
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Suivant"
- Il vous est demandé d'indiquer un mot de passe pour protéger le 
certificat le temps de son exportation.
- Cliquer sur "Suivant"
- Sélectionner un dossier pour effectuer l?exportation en cliquant sur 
"Parcourir", vous pouvez par exemple sélectionner le bureau.
- Cliquer sur "Suivant"
- Saisir le mot de passe associé au certificat
- Cliquer sur "OK"
L?exportation est terminée.
- Cliquer sur "Terminer"
- Cliquer sur "OK"
Le certificat est disponible sous forme de fichier. Il peut être copié 
sur un support amovible, ou envoyé par email, puis importé dans un autre
navigateur.

Pour importer le certificat:
Il faut tout d'abord ouvrir le menu "Outils / Options Internet" du 
navigateur
- Se postionner sur l?onglet "Contenu"
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Certificats" :
Le Gestionnaire de certificats s?ouvre.  
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Importer"
L?assistant d'importation de certificat se lance:   
- Cliquer sur "Suivant"
- Sélectionner le fichier à importer depuis le lecteur disquette (a:\) 
ou votre disque dur :
- Cliquer sur "Ouvrir"
- Cliquer sur "Suivant"
- Vous devrez entrer le mot de passe défini lors de l'exportation, 
cochez les cases "Activer la protection renforcée de clés privées" et 
"Marquer la clé privée comme étant exportable".
- Suivez la procédure, vous allez devoir redéfinir éventuellement un mot
de passe à votre certificat.
L?importation est terminée
- Cliquer sur "OK"
-------------------------------
et:
"Vous devriez vous procurez Firefox sur votre nouveau portable car Safari
peut poser problème. Vous pourrez ensuite, dans Firefox, importer votre 
certificat."

Pour ma part j'ai renouvelé ma déclaration sur mon IbooK.


----------



## kurut (17 Mai 2006)

C'est pour Internet Explorer PC.


----------



## Claudine R. (17 Mai 2006)

fantax a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je pensais ça (oubliant que le pb pouvait venir dU MacIntel). J'ai envoyé un mail à la DGI qui m'a répondu ceci:
> 
> "Suite à votre message concernant les difficultés que vous nous avez
> signalées, nous vous apportons les éléments de réponse suivants.
> ...


je viens d'écrire un help à ce sujet : j'ai fais l'essai avec mon imac G5 intel, mac OS 10.4 et firefox et cela ne marche pas...!
avez-vous une solution ?
merci

Claudine


----------



## kiks (17 Mai 2006)

Ouais!!

Bon conseil de la dgi installer windows sur mon mactel pour pouvoir faire l'import de mon certif via internet explorer.
:afraid:

Je lui ai répondu que si c'est ça je paie pas mes impôts

En tout cas avec firefox sous mactel,impossible d'importer mon certif ça marche pas.
Pourtant lorsque je supprime mon certif dans firefox sur l'imac et que j'importe ensuite celui de firefox sous ppc,j'accède à mon espace abonné sans problème mais si je fais ma déclaration,je peux pas signer.
vraiment zarbi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2006)

Pour exporter le certificat, il faut lancer Trousseau d'accès, sélectionner le certificat, et faire Fichier > Exporter en gardant le format proposé par défaut (.p12).
Pour importer ensuite le certificat dans Firefox (Intel), il faut aller dans les préférences de Firefox, onglet "Avancé", cliquer sur "afficher les certificats", puis sur "importer" (en bas de la fenêtre), choisir le certificat précédemment exporté et valider.


----------



## Cheboun (18 Mai 2006)

Salut,
Mon certificat fonctionne sur Safari mais la déclaration est impossible. J'i donc essayé de transférer mon certificat en l'exportant depuis mon trousseau pour l'importer ensuite depuis Firefox.Pourquoi n'ai-je pas la posibilité d'exporter mon certificat depuis le trousseau d'accès? Le Menu exporter n'est pas actif. (Macos X.3.9, safari 1.3.1).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2006)

Sinon, pour faire votre déclaration, il y a une solution simple et qui marche à tous les coups. Vous prenez un stylo et votre déclaration papier. Vous signez (après avoir vérifier l'exactitude des renseignements préremplis) et vous envoyez ou déposez votre déclaration au centre des impôts.  

Quoique... je dis "à tous les coups" mais on est pas à l'abri d'une défaillance du stylo ou de la Poste.


----------



## mOOnSlide (19 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour faire votre déclaration, il y a une solution simple et qui marche à tous les coups. Vous prenez un stylo et votre déclaration papier. Vous signez (après avoir vérifier l'exactitude des renseignements préremplis) et vous envoyez ou déposez votre déclaration au centre des impôts.


J'ai opté pour cette solution 
Je verrais l'année prochaine si le problème est résolu....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> J'ai optais pour cette solution
> Je verrais l'année prochaine si le problème est résolu....



Moi également.


----------



## Manuko (25 Mai 2006)

Un stylo, un stylo c'est 20  de plus quand même !!

Perso, avec le MacIntel, c'est WinXP et Firefox via Bootcamp et basta !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2006)

un autre topo legerement different sur le procédé ( expliqué simplement)
 même s'il ne précise pas l'OS 
museler le blocage du site des impots

(posté volontairement en double sur l'autre fil)


----------



## Nounours_2099 (29 Mai 2006)

Je me suis aussi cassé le nez, mais que ce soit avec Safari (bouton signer qui ne fair rien..) ou avec un firefox downloadé pour l'occasion (1.5.0.3) qui lui, plante sauvagement.

La seule solution qui m'a permis de faire ma télé-déclaration est d'utiliser parallels   !! Et encore, tout n'a pas été simple. Il a fallu créer un compte sous IE, donc, virer le certificat créé sous Firefox (qui avait remplacé celui de Safari :mouais: ). Et tiens, bah là, une fois le certificat créé, il ne peut pas l'importer directement dans IE. Il faut attendre un mail (1 bonne heure  ) faire des copier/coller de liens et de mot de passe, pour ENFIN pouvoir intégrer le certificat :hein: !!!! Du délire total !

Moralité, la DGI a renforcé la sécurité de leur site, et ce n'est pas une réussite du tout. Comme d'habitude, il n'y en a que pour Internet Exploseur, et Windose....

C'est ma première déclaration avec un mac, et je ne remercie pas la DGI qui n'a, à mon avis, pas testé sa procédure (Tiens, en cours, on m'a toujours appris qu'il fallait TESTER, TESTER et RE-TESTER !!!!)

La sécurisation de nos télédéclarations est certes une bonne idée, mais la mise en pratique de cette idée n'est vraiment pas une réussite... A vous dégouter de télé-déclarer. Déjà qu'on ne déclare pas avec un grand plaisir.....
Les 20 d'abattement, on les aura mérités....


----------



## emetloca (7 Juin 2006)

ça y est ça marche avec Intel.  

Suivre ce fil et lire mon post. 

J'espère que ça marchera pour d'autres !


----------



## bernie14 (30 Mai 2012)

en 2012 , effacer une case en surbrillance  sur la declaration en ligne n'est toujours pas possible
 les chiffres portés par l'administration sur la feuille en ligne ne peuvent etre effacées pour un 
utisateur de MAC

merci si vous avez la solution.


----------



## chafpa (30 Mai 2012)

bernie14 a dit:


> merci si vous avez la solution.


Oui, renvoyer le formulaire papier pour sauver des emplois dans les filières "bois", "La Poste" et "Trésor Public".


----------



## bernie14 (30 Mai 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui, renvoyer le formulaire papier pour sauver des emplois dans les filières "bois", "La Poste" et "Trésor Public".



j'esperais mieux comme reponse...,vous pourriez aussi abandonner votre Mac et revenir au boulier et a la plume sergent -major ...cordialement ;-))
merci , mais j'ai depuis, utilisé FIREFOX  et là ça fonctionne bien,


----------



## chafpa (31 Mai 2012)

Quoi, sauver des emplois n'est pas une bonne idée !

On devrait me l'acheter cette idée pour le bien du pays.


----------

